# iSilo for Kindle fire HD



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

My Kindle Fire HD 7" has arrived and I downloaded all my Kindle Books from Amazon and Smashwords. Now, I'd like to install my PDB (eReader/Peanut Press, Fictionwise) ebooks too. I saw that iSilo is compatible for the Fire HD but does this app read ebooks with DRM? As it costs nearly 20$, I don't want to buy it if it doesn't...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

What did you buy the books on?  Kobo? nook?  What are you using to read them now and on what device.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought them years ago, well before the Nook or the Kindle, for that matter. I read them on a Pocket PC and now on the iPhone (the iPhone has an eReader app). But, of course, I'd love to read them on my Kindle Fire.
Calibre can tranform them in Mobi format but only if they don't have DRMs. So, that's why I wanted to know if iSilo can read these ebooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What app are you using to read them on on your iPhone?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

cdyard said:


> I bought them years ago, well before the Nook or the Kindle, for that matter. I read them on a Pocket PC and now on the iPhone (the iPhone has an eReader app). But, of course, I'd love to read them on my Kindle Fire.
> Calibre can tranform them in Mobi format but only if they don't have DRMs. So, that's why I wanted to know if iSilo can read these ebooks.


Calibre has a one click plugin that can remove DRM. PM me for details. Yours is a perfect cautionary tale re DRM, but I WON'T go down that path right now.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

On the iPhone, I use the eReader's app (found at the eReader site). They've got an Android app but it's a Beta one. So, that's why I was asking about iSilo. Now, I've been reading here and there and it seems that iSilo can read the PDB ebooks only when they are DRM free. So...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Why don't you try the Beta app.  I'm using quite a few and they are working fine.  As long as you've got your books in personal and separate storage as well, the app can't really do anything to your books.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Why don't you try the Beta app. I'm using quite a few and they are working fine. As long as you've got your books in personal and separate storage as well, the app can't really do anything to your books.


On eReader site, they say the Android version is a beta version which will run fine with Android 1.0 to 2.0 but not with Android 3.0 or above. I saw that the Fire HD uses Android 4.0, so I suppose I'll better not try it...


----------

